# Crazy train pulling out of the station #207



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

And the crazy train continues! Everything is now racist, Nancy Pelosi (again) does what we can't in having a homeless guy arrested for defecating on her house, even the gosh darn word South can't be used anymore. And who is to blame for all of this? Not who you think.

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2020-09-15T22_18_32-07_00


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Not kidding. Go to hurt one of our kids (today’s cops are kids to me) and I’ll empty a mag into you gnads and guts.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

It's going to get crazier.

Joe Biden And Kamala Harris Both Refer To 'Harris Administration' During Public Speeches

As Joe Biden struggles to campaign through a clear cognitive decline, eyebrows were raised this week after both he and running mate Kamala Harris referred to a 'Harris administration' while giving speeches.

https://zh-prod-1cc738ca-7d3b-4a72-...ages/Kamala-Harris-Book-Tour-1547187257_0.jpg

Future President Harris?

Watch:

www.zerohedge.com/political/joe-bid...-harris-administration-during-public-speeches

Is there something they'd like to share with the class? If only they would take questions during appearances! Then again, his teleprompter may not contain an answer to that question.
Biden without a teleprompter (?):






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> It's going to get crazier.
> 
> Joe Biden And Kamala Harris Both Refer To 'Harris Administration' During Public Speeches
> 
> ...


There's no way the Harris/ Biden ticket will legitimately win. 
There is no peaceful way out of this.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

If the conservatives that don't want to get involved ever get to the point where they really do decide to get involved, the left will be finished is short order. It might be messy but it will be relatively quick.


----------



## gyro_cfi (Jan 12, 2016)

Pir8fan said:


> If the conservatives that don't want to get involved ever get to the point where they really do decide to get involved, the left will be finished is short order. It might be messy but it will be relatively quick.


Yes!!! Thank You! 100% agree and it is way overdue. 
I'm all for sooner than later. If we wait until hitting a boiling point the correction might make the French revolution look like a hand slap. A civil but firm HELL NO now will be less damaging to the country down the road.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Pir8fan said:


> If the conservatives that don't want to get involved ever get to the point where they really do decide to get involved, the left will be finished is short order. It might be messy but it will be relatively quick.


No, I think it'll be messy. Least messy may be another attack on our soil; another 9/11 perhaps. Remember all the flag waving and "I'm proud to be an American?" People filled the churches in the days after that. But that was almost 20 years ago now. We have a new wave of indoctrinated youth. So maybe nothing will turn the tide short of Our Lord's return.


----------



## jeffh (Apr 6, 2020)

Pir8fan said:


> If the conservatives that don't want to get involved ever get to the point where they really do decide to get involved, the left will be finished is short order. It might be messy but it will be relatively quick.


If it really gets to the point of violence, I agree, this is the likely outcome. After all, we have all the guns.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Did I hear right? There is a statute / law that says defecating on a public officials property is illegal? Meaning it’s ok in front of a small business on the sidewalk but not the b&$#s house?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

stowlin said:


> Did I hear right? There is a statute / law that says defecating on a public officials property is illegal? Meaning it's ok in front of a small business on the sidewalk but not the b&$#s house?


I didnt say that. Dont think Denton did either. As far as I know defecating in public anywhere is a no no. They only choose to arrest the people who do it in front of the queens home.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> I didnt say that. Dont think Denton did either. As far as I know defecating in public anywhere is a no no. They only choose to arrest the people who do it in front of the queens home.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Very sorry didn't mean to suggest you said it, I believe I heard it elsewhere.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

stowlin said:


> Very sorry didn't mean to suggest you said it, I believe I heard it elsewhere.


No worries. I wasn't mad. Just saying I didn't think we said that.


----------

